# Laurens Co.



## Bladeslinger (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok tell me , How dry is it ? And how long till some rain. Thinking about doing some ground prep work 1st. of sept, what do you think? And in the area of Dublin, what types of seeds have you seen produce the best in your plots? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ouachita (Aug 22, 2007)

I hunt in the Dublin area too.  When you boys answer him include a little info about acorn production also if y'all don't mind.  Thanks for the hitchhike Slinger.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 23, 2007)

There has been a little talk about food plots in the Dexter/Dublin area at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=114374&highlight=laurens.

My property is just outside of Dexter.  The local farmer told me to hold off on my plots until the end of September.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 23, 2007)

We got a real good rain last night.  But for the most part it is dry dry.  I planted a about 4 acres of cow peas a month ago and the are fair at best.  Acorns are not looking good either.  It has been the driest summer I can rember in a long time.   For example the Oconee river had been averaging between .5 and 1.5 feet at the river bridge all summer long.  I am probably going to wait a few more weeks before I put out any more plots.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the plots and acorns. Have you been seeing any good bucks on your clubs? And what do you guys think about planting a late stand of Duran clover at the end of sept and a little rye.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 24, 2007)

The local farmer suggested we wait on planting anything until the end of September - he even offered to plow everything up for us.  We are thinking about clover & turnips.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 24, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea, Ever thought about trying chickory? I tried it last year and it is very hardy and hung around till the end of jan. Thanks for the input. How is the herd numbers in your area?


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 24, 2007)

Haven't seen anything that has made me do a double-take.  Just some does & lots of tracks.  One of the local folks told us he has seen some "nice" bucks on our property, but we haven't seen them yet.  It's been too darn hot so the deer haven't been moving much - at least not when we're in the woods.  Looking forward to when the temps drop.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 25, 2007)

I heard that, The temps in this area is about to hot. Thanks again for all the info , and hope you guys have a great hunting season. Lets keep in touch threw the season and share some info.


----------



## rabbithunter (Aug 27, 2007)

How about hogs in that area \small game


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 27, 2007)

Ill tell ya, Where im at a hog would dry up and blow away. No kidding all of our creeks are dry as a bone.


----------



## JFKFLA (Aug 29, 2007)

*Rain Today.*

Looks like Dexter area getting a good soaking today, its goona be good for getting some food plots done. This is the 1st year my dad and brother have a lease near Dexter, any info on what to plant for food plots would greatly be appreciated. Looks like we will be up there this weekend- I cant wait, heard alot of good things about the hunting and the people.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep some rain sounds great, What to plant ,Im still debating that one. I got a IM from a guy the other day asking me if I wanted he could come and cut in some plots for me. He said a oats and wheat mix does well. Ive tride Duran clover, soey beans , chickery,rye, rap and turnips, they all done well. Keep doing that rain dance and mabe we can get a shower threw the weekend. If you would like the number or user name  for this guy about the food plots let me know.Good luck!


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 29, 2007)

JFKFLA, Dad and I will be in Dexter this weekend hanging stands, placing blinds, doing plots, etc.  We're getting started a little late, but it will still be a great season!


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice to talk with you today bladeslinger. We will see you Sat in Dexter. I hope to be able to plant food plots for many more woodys members in that area.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan seabear2. 9:00 SAT morning. Hope you get all that work done , and dont run into any of thoughs big rattlers bigdaddy5. Some of my crue are going to try to finish painting and moving  all the furniture into our house, so Ill be in Dexter till Mon. Hope this rain keeps coming. Good luck guys!


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Monsoon in cent Ga. The radar is lit up. Dexter is getn rocked.


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.13wmaz.com/weather/radar/local/doppler.aspx


----------



## JFKFLA (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like it will be raining for the next couple of days, it will be good for the food plots getting put in.


----------



## jkp (Aug 31, 2007)

Like most of you guys I cant run down every weekend, but here is the recorded precip and temps for the month of August.  Just figured this would help.
J




Month-to-Date Totals
  Temperatures    Precipitation 

Highest
so far 104°F  Lowest 66°F 
so far   
107°F Record High  92°F Avg. High  70°F Avg. Low 55°F Record Low  


Month
to Date 10.71 in.    


 Average 4.65 in.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice to meet you over the weekend bladeslinger. We are going to put you in some fine food plots on your place.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I think the guys are all on board ,I will be in touch this evenning. Thanks


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, how many of you done some seeding this weekend? With all the rain it sure was a great  time for it. Some of my buddies and I went down to Dexter and worked on our hunting club house. We also put in a couple of small plots and moved a few stands. Hope all you guys in Dexter had a great weekend.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Working Weekend*

We arrived early on Sunday and got all our stands up and did 3 small plots.  Other than a small amount of rain in the morning, the weather was great for a day of hard work outside.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 4, 2007)

You said it , It was great weather ,and Sat. it rained on and off all day. Looks like there is rain in the forcast again this weekend. I meet with a guy Sat. about doing my larger plots , him and his partner are going to do 6 ac. for me. If you ever need anyone let me know and ill give you his number. There prices are very good. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 5, 2007)

Well Im headed back down to camp this weekend. Looks like the guys Ive been talking to about my plots are going to get them in this weekend. Any of you that hunt in and around Dexter, Let me know and Ill get you there number. They  mite have time to meet with you sence they are in the area. They seem to be the real deal. Just trying to help if you guys need the info.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 9, 2007)

We put in 5 food plots for bladeslinger this weekend. Looks like a fine area to hunt. I think the plots will turn out well. We will be back in the area next weekend to do some mowing/spraying for bladeslinger so if anyone would like to meet up to look at your plots just let me know.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the hard work you guys done Sat. It looks great. With rain in the forecast I think we picked the right time to plant. Let me know when you get the bushogging and spraying done.Thanks again, and I hope you guys have a great hunting season.


----------



## treedawg (Sep 10, 2007)

The deer disappeared from my Dexter property about 2 weeks ago.

I've been watching 6-8 deer almost every evening across the street in the soybeans. No trophy's, but there were several fat does that would have been nice to arrow. 

These deer weren't shy. My kids would be playing outside and the deer would hold their ground. I also watched them several times while cutting the grass. I could look out my den window most any evening just before dark and they would be there more often than not.  

I think somebody on neighboring property has an extensive baiting program. I didn't set foot on the property until opening day of archery season so I didn't spook them. I had a stand from last year and I knew the trails they were traveling 

The same thing happened to the turkey last year a few weeks before the season opened.

As for BIG deer...I've seen one two times in the last 6-8 weeks. He's many miles from my property. He lives on Hwy 257 within the Dublin city limits. 

TD


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 10, 2007)

[Quote...I've been watching 6-8 deer almost every evening across the street in the soybeans. 
I think somebody on neighboring property has an extensive baiting program. I didn't set foot on the property until opening day of archery season so I didn't spook them. I had a stand from last year and I knew the trails they were traveling 

It is possible the deer having started feeding on other food sources  like the water oaks that are falling..The soybeans on our property are at a stage where deer aren't feeding much on them..


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Sep 10, 2007)

Go ahead and plant iron clay peas ASAP!! Get your oats in the ground in 2 weeks. I planted Iron Clay Peas a month ago and used plotsaver and I just now pulled it down and have a great stand of peas, about waist high with some millet mixed in. Do not plant Clover, turnips, or chicory. I've hunted in Laurens Co. for 20 years and have had zero success. Peas and oats will be your saving grace. The acorn crop is down this year but the bullis vines are plentyfull. The Crab apple and persimon crop is plentyfull.

Remember, Laurens Co. is one of the only 3 counties in the state that is not under the draught specs set forth by the Ga. Dept of Agr. Plant NOW!!


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was at camp this past weekend  it looked like there was a lot of acorns wild cherrys and grapes on the ground. I think the deer can be satisfied staying close to home at this point. You will see a change in movement anytime there is a large crop like this year.Let me know when all this rain on the map hits Dexter, Ive got lots of seed waiting.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know how much of this rain on the radar is hitting the ground?


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bladeslinger said:


> Anyone know how much of this rain on the radar is hitting the ground?



I think they had a shower today. If so, the grain should be up by this weekend. I will take a look and see how things look when we mow. We got the plots done at a very good time for you. Sat looks to be a very good chance of rain.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, Has anyone put one down  in Laurens Co? How about you guys in Dexter?


----------



## treedawg (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in on my property in Dexter so I have a decent handle on the deer movement in this area.

The overall movement seems to be down compared to a few weeks ago.

I screwed up big time last night.  She was coming out of the woods on a trail leading to the soy beans. Right before dark a nice 120lbs or so doe was on a trail heading to the soy bean field. She passed withing 10 feet of my stand and offered a broad side shot at about 15 yards.

It just doesn't get much simpler than that. 

To make a short story even shorter, I aimed a little high and she jumped my string. 

She was still in sight and ran off about 50 yards and started blowing like crazy. This got the dogs back at the house stirred up and that was the end of my hunt. 

End of story.

TD


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats bow hunting, But its still the biggest rush you will ever get. Better luck next time. I have a question, 3 years ago the farmer next to me had soybeans one year and then cotton the next. Then he just stopped planting for the past 2 years. Why is this? Is the markets weak? Ive heard of them resting fields, But not for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 17, 2007)

TreeDawg, we left bladeslingers camp and came on down to your place to work on the field. Have you seen any birds out there? I cut a pretty good area in the field and the ground is clean. I came up with a good plan as to what we need to do in the next few weeks. I will pm you.


----------



## treedawg (Sep 18, 2007)

seabear2 said:


> TreeDawg, we left bladeslingers camp and came on down to your place to work on the field. Have you seen any birds out there? I cut a pretty good area in the field and the ground is clean. I came up with a good plan as to what we need to do in the next few weeks. I will pm you.




I haven't noticed any birds, but I can't see the field you worked on from the house. We should be able to get a few birds flying before the second season with any luck.

The area you worked on looks great.

Come by the shop and see me next time you are in town.

TD


----------



## treedawg (Sep 18, 2007)

Bladeslinger said:


> Thats bow hunting, But its still the biggest rush you will ever get. Better luck next time. I have a question, 3 years ago the farmer next to me had soybeans one year and then cotton the next. Then he just stopped planting for the past 2 years. Why is this? Is the markets weak? Ive heard of them resting fields, But not for 2 or 3 years.




I'm not sure why he stopped, but prices are up. 

That said, fuel, fertilizer, seed ETC are also way up.

I wonder if the property sold or did he plant pine trees? There have been some mighty generous programs offered lately if you replace row crops with certain species of pine trees. Could the weeds be covering the young pine trees??

TD


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont think he has put any of it in pines. I just thought it was strang that he just all the sudden stopped. Do you guys have any problems with people poaching or parking on your property?


----------



## treedawg (Sep 19, 2007)

Bladeslinger said:


> I dont think he has put any of it in pines. I just thought it was strang that he just all the sudden stopped. Do you guys have any problems with people poaching or parking on your property?



I'm sure it's a problem here as it is everywhere, but I live on my property so it has not been an issue to date.

TD


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

Treedawg, Do you know a good plumber around Dexter? Im not gettting any power to my hot water heater. Had a guy by the name of Charles Allen, he fixed my water pump, but I cant find a number for him. Thanks


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Bladeslinger said:


> Treedawg, Do you know a good plumber around Dexter? Im not gettting any power to my hot water heater. Had a guy by the name of Charles Allen, he fixed my water pump, but I cant find a number for him. Thanks




Blade, Andy that was with me could fix that for you. He does handy man work on the side. We will be out at TD's sat am working on that field if you would like for him to take a look.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well TD, looks like the plans to burn may be down the drain. We can still till some strips and do the other addition we talked about.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Sep 21, 2007)

Seabear2, Ill get with Andy next week when I come down.  Do you know of any processors  in or around Dexter?


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 21, 2007)

TD, I talked with big head and he said the rain fizzled out just south of dublin. Everything may me a go.


----------



## treedawg (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess we'll just have to see how it is in the AM.

I'll call in the burn permit when I get to the shop in morn., and I'll see you guys about 1:30 tomorrow afternoon.

TD


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 23, 2007)

TD, any rain up there since we burned?


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Bladeslinger said:


> Seabear2, Ill get with Andy next week when I come down.  Do you know of any processors  in or around Dexter?





I saw a sign out by where you turn to go to TD's place for one but I dont remember the name of it. TD, Have you seen any birds yet??

SB2


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell me, Is it raining as much as the radar is showing? Looks like around Dexter they are getting hamered.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Andy said its been a good drizzle there but nothing hard.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Let me know how the dove shoot goes.


----------



## rabbithunter (Oct 8, 2007)

so how does your acorn crop look now\r there fallen \r they alot acorns \whiteoaks\or wateroaks


----------



## rabbithunter (Oct 8, 2007)

so how does your acorn crop look now\r there fallen \r they alot of acorns \whiteoaks\or wateroaks


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 8, 2007)

rabbithunter said:


> so how does your acorn crop look now\r there fallen \r they alot of acorns \whiteoaks\or wateroaks



There's a strong acorn crop in the area this year................. water and live oaks dropping now.


----------



## treedawg (Oct 8, 2007)

seabear2 said:


> I saw a sign out by where you turn to go to TD's place for one but I dont remember the name of it. TD, Have you seen any birds yet??
> 
> SB2



I can't recall the name but it's a new facility located near the intersection of HWY 257 & Thompson Rd. 

I can picture the sign well, but I can't remember the name. I rarely go that way when I leave the house.

TD


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Oct 9, 2007)

*This Weekend*

We'll be in Dexter this weekend with muzzles in hand.  The local farmer, who has turned out to be a super great guy, says he has been seeing a lot of deer on our property.


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 10, 2007)

just wondering how much rain dexter ga has been getting?


----------



## rabbithunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Whats the weather like\\rain i hope


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 18, 2007)

there is rain in the area and a very good chance friday. This is a good radar to use. You can play around with it and will show most roads and give you a good idea of twhere your lease is.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...ntery=372&lightning=0&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, Lets here it. Whats everyone seeing? Any rutting going on? And how many you got on the ground?


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Nov 13, 2007)

The deer were all over the place this past weekend.  Saw a few small bucks, but nothing to brag about.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Nov 19, 2007)

So who will be out this weekend?  I'll be on the ground by Friday.  How's the rut going in Dexter?


----------



## rabbithunter (Nov 26, 2007)

Well the weekend of the 17th the rut seemed 2 be on\and right now it seems 2 be in a slump-or tapering of . or its just got me confused.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great week last week. But dont stress out about not seeing as many of late. Kill any good ones?


----------



## ROBD (Nov 26, 2007)

saw more deer this past friday then the rest of the year combined.  think it was the front that got them moving.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Dec 2, 2007)

*Laurens co.*

3 weeks ago we had maybe the most successful trip this year, 2 good 9s, and 1 good 12. There was a warm front came in and seem to slow what I would say was the peak of our rut in Dexter. Ive not been down in about a week, what do you guys think that hunt in this area? Thanks for any info.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's "MY FRIEND DON" over at Sapps with the nice Dexter 8-point he took the morning after Thanxgiving.  Lots of deer all over the place between our two properties.


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Jan 8, 2008)

What a good looking feller! (Dont get scared yall... it's me!)

Add that buck to the doe my son shot this past week and you have.... a full freezer!


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess if I can call you "my friend Don" out on MySpace and can do the same here.  And yes, that is a good looking fella (the deer that is).

Who's going out this last weekend of the season?  This is it - last chance this year for all us weekend warriors.  Dad, my brother Jimmy & I will be in the woods Fri afternoon through Mon or Tues.  Maybe some rain on Sun... otherwise the weather & moon look good.


----------



## jkp (Jan 9, 2008)

Bigdaddy5,
We'll be in woods as well Sat-Tue.  Last weekend and a coldfront coming in Sunday night, keep our fingers crossed.
Good luck this weekend all::
J


----------



## Bladeslinger (Jan 9, 2008)

Was down at camp this past weekend and the deer were moving pretty well. Seen a few small bucks still boogering does, and 1 nice 10pt my son has hunted all yr. We took 5 youth hunters and they helped us take 5 old does off our place for next yr.They were realy hitting the green patches. Good luck this weekend


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bladeslinger said:


> Was down at camp this past weekend and the deer were moving pretty well. Seen a few small bucks still boogering does, and 1 nice 10pt my son has hunted all yr. We took 5 youth hunters and they helped us take 5 old does off our place for next yr.They were realy hitting the green patches. Good luck this weekend



Glad to see those "green patches" are working out for you.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, We had a great season. Thanks for all the work you guys did this yr. for us.


----------



## JFKFLA (Jan 14, 2008)

*Deer moving!*

Talked to my brother (Bigdaddy5) last night. He saw 15 does yesterday. Has a couple of does on ice. He says they are really moving around. Good luck everyone, only 2 days left.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope all you guys had a great season in Laurens Co. If you have any pics, Lets see them. Here are a few pics from our season.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice pics Bladeslinger... thanx for sharing.  Great final 5 days of the season.  Lots of beer, hung out with family & friends, loud guns, great food... oh yeah - and some meat for the coolers.  Turkey day won't get here soon enough.  Who has more pics to share?


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Jan 17, 2008)

Well since you ask... Ever since we had the radioactive calcium fortified food plot put in some weird things have been happening.






[/IMG]


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Jan 17, 2008)

GPHC, anything "weird" happening to you since you started eating the venison of the deers that have been feeding on that radioactive calcium fortified food plot?


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Jan 17, 2008)

Well... ya. But I don't believe I can post that kind of picture here.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Jan 19, 2008)

Now thats one of your better ones there. Thats what i was looking for guys, Some of those you didnt let walk. Whatcha think he would score? Those G1 an 2's are dang huge. Kool pic keep-em up.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Mar 13, 2008)

Turkey Day is getting close!  PS - I want to "thank" two certain somebodies for leaving the ceiling vents open in the camper the last weekend of deer season.  It was such a treat to go up to the property this past week and see that the inside got a good wash-down from all the down-pours.  It really needed a good cleaning... thanx for letting mother nature put on an apron and help out.  Anyone in the market for about 400 sq feet of wet pad and carpet?  I'm giving it away - no cost. (I'm laughing as I type this - NOT!)


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Big-Daddy... can you feel it?


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Mar 14, 2008)

I can FEEL it!!!!!!!!    GPHC, are you two going up this next weekend?


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Mar 14, 2008)

*I know this is way off topic*

First... yes we will be there Thursday night.

Second... I just had to show you guys another world. I guy I know has land in Montana. He found a dead deer (notice the antlers) on a trail so he set up a cam just to see what came to eat it. I USED to want to go hunting with him. Give me rattle snakes any day. I'll stay in beautiful GA for now!


----------



## JFKFLA (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey GPHC- you need to put those photos in the campfire forum, alot of people would like to see those I think.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Mar 14, 2008)

The 3rd pic reminds me of how we determined last year who would get the last of the biscuits & gravy GPHC is famous for making...


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Mar 16, 2008)

I just made Matt and his buddies a load of biscuits and gravy on Saturday AM. Fat and happy!


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Driving up this evening.  Will be scouting around the property all day tomorrow.  Looking forward to hearing how everyone does this weekend.


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Mar 24, 2008)

The toms were all over our place this weekend.  Friday I saw a total of 5 big birds and a couple of jakes out in the field.  Saw one tom late Saturday in the woods and heard them gobbling all over the place in the AM.  Saw nothing on Sunday morning, but again they were gobbling all around us.  Hats off to GPHC for the 2-bearded tom he shot late Saturday afternoon.


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Mar 25, 2008)

Matt offered to carry it out for me! Whata good kid!
1" Spurs, two beards - one big 10 inch and a smaller 6 inch. Tail feathers were perfect. None missing and I didn't shoot any off.

And don't forget the biscuits and gravy!


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Mar 25, 2008)

Forgot the turkey picture!


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey GPHC, it looks like some of the critters on our property have gotten into that 'radioactive calcium fortified food plot' you mentioned in your post on 01-17-2008.  Either that or something funky is going on back in our woods.


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Mar 28, 2008)

You gotta stop messing with Photoshop John!

Hey look at that picture of me above. Look just to the right of the notch of the tree to the right of me. Is that a tom in the woods?


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (Apr 5, 2008)

Well BigDaddy?? You gonna report in or what?


----------



## bigdaddy5 (May 15, 2008)

*Close of Turkey Season*

So other than GPHC, who got or saw what?


----------



## GPHC - Dexter GA (May 18, 2008)

I saw a jelly head Tom... Picture above... yup... rubbing it in!


----------



## bigdaddy5 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Getting Excited?*

Who's starting to get excited?


----------

